# Can Hashi's Affect Your Vision?



## Workaholic (Mar 1, 2011)

About 2 years ago I went to an eye doctor because I have been having a little difficulty driving at night. My issues mostly were with the lights from the oncoming cars making my vision blurry and also that I have trouble telling how far away the next car is from me when there is a bit of distance. I noticed this problem mostly at night but recently have noticed it also bothers me in the day time but is not as bad since I can see better since it's light out.

My eye doctor looked at my eyes and said that all the structures were completely normal and he could not see any problems. Since I work on the computer a lot and stare at horrible spreadsheets all day long, he diagnosed me with Accommodative Excess, which basically means that my eyes are tired. He prescribed me reading lenses to use when I'm on the computer and sent me on my way. I did know now I had an autoimmune disorder at the time though, so this was not part of my medical history as presented to the Dr.

Currently, I have also noticed that my left eye is kind of bugging me a bit. I'm not really sure how to describe the feeling, it's not painful but I can definitely tell that something is weird. I also have noticed that I see a black dot sometimes. It goes away and is not much more than a nuisance to me. I am starting to wonder however if this is related to my Hashi's?

What are the symptoms if you eyes are involved? I think I should also make an appointment with my eye doc again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> About 2 years ago I went to an eye doctor because I have been having a little difficulty driving at night. My issues mostly were with the lights from the oncoming cars making my vision blurry and also that I have trouble telling how far away the next car is from me when there is a bit of distance. I noticed this problem mostly at night but recently have noticed it also bothers me in the day time but is not as bad since I can see better since it's light out.
> 
> My eye doctor looked at my eyes and said that all the structures were completely normal and he could not see any problems. Since I work on the computer a lot and stare at horrible spreadsheets all day long, he diagnosed me with Accommodative Excess, which basically means that my eyes are tired. He prescribed me reading lenses to use when I'm on the computer and sent me on my way. I did know now I had an autoimmune disorder at the time though, so this was not part of my medical history as presented to the Dr.
> 
> ...


The symptoms are "exactly" as explained in your post. My mouth fell open. And usually the left eye is worse than the right. But not always. Sometimes the right is worse than the left but suffice it to say, one eye is always worse than the other.

I urge you to get to a Board Certified Ophthalmologist who has experience treating TED/GED (thyroid eye disease, Graves' eye disease) as the eyes must be treated independently!










Floaters, lid lag, photophobia....................I had it all prior to extreme manifestation. I was told I was menopausal and getting old (only 40); say what??? Unbelievable.

Hope you have better luck! Let us know.


----------



## Workaholic (Mar 1, 2011)

OH GOOD LORD! Every single thing I've ever gone to the Dr for in the last two years is turing out to be related to this disease. How depressing. 

I started having eye problems 2 years ago. How much damage have I done to my body not knowing?

I just want to cry...


----------



## Workaholic (Mar 1, 2011)

Andros, what did your eye doctor do for you? What is the treatment? Will this go away or get worse?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> OH GOOD LORD! Every single thing I've ever gone to the Dr for in the last two years is turing out to be related to this disease. How depressing.
> 
> I started having eye problems 2 years ago. How much damage have I done to my body not knowing?
> 
> I just want to cry...


How about 20 years? I lost the best part of my adult life going undiagnosed and that is "why" I am here so that the same does not happen to you or anybody else if I can help it.

A good cry is not a bad idea but it will make your purty eyes all puffy. After you do that, get mad and get proactive.

God bless you and I am keeping you in thought and prayer.

You may actually have Graves' I am thinking.


----------



## heartofwisdom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been having really bad light sensitivity and blurry vision that comes and goes. I was thinking it was the computer.

Thanks for the info.
Robin


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

heartofwisdom said:


> I have been having really bad light sensitivity and blurry vision that comes and goes. I was thinking it was the computer.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> Robin


Oh,dear................let us know!

http://www.raysahelian.com/hashimotosthyroiditis.html


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Andros, what did your eye doctor do for you? What is the treatment? Will this go away or get worse?


I did not see this; sorry. I had prednisone concurrent w/radiation to my eyes. 2000 RADS, 3 times a week for 6 weeks.

If not treated, you could end up like I did. If not too bad, steroid drops and various other things can stave off the infiltration. Kenalog injections etc..


----------



## Thyroidmommy (Mar 25, 2011)

my left eye is also more bothersome then the right but it's like a pressure feeling is this similar? most of the time mine is accompanied by a headache but if i manage to not get a headache from it the only way I can explain it is a migrane without the pain? But I don't like day time because it seems to be constant when night time comes I start to feel better. I don't drive at night often because I can't handle the lights.

I thought I was alone with this but I have come accross a few posts about the same problem now..


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroidmommy said:


> my left eye is also more bothersome then the right but it's like a pressure feeling is this similar? most of the time mine is accompanied by a headache but if i manage to not get a headache from it the only way I can explain it is a migrane without the pain? But I don't like day time because it seems to be constant when night time comes I start to feel better. I don't drive at night often because I can't handle the lights.
> 
> I thought I was alone with this but I have come accross a few posts about the same problem now..


Unfortunately, you are not alone. Welcome to the board!

If you did not see this.............
http://www.caleyes.com/webdocuments/...ease_paper.pdf


----------

